# موقع || بينكي شوب ●• Pinki Shop » للتسوق // مين تعرفه؟



## أميرة الورد (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم .. 

بنات حصلت هالموقع اسمه ●• موقع بينكي شوب ●• وجاني بالإيميل عرض عنه .. وكاتبين انه بضاعتهم أغلبها من أمريكا جايبينها .. وانها أصلية .. وأبي أعرف لو أحد يعرف عنه شي؟ 

لأنه شكله جديد وحلو ماشاء الله وعجبني صراحة وودي أشتري منهم .. فهل تنصحوني والا لا؟؟

من هنا »» بينكي شوب »»» Pinki Shop

لو وحدة تعرف عنه أي شي تقول لي الله يخليكم .. 

وأشكر كل أخت ترد علي .. :smile:

تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي​


----------

